# Where are the P99c .40 A/Ss?



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Kind of looking for a .40 version of my SW99c 9mm DA/SA - I understand that S&W isn't selling them any more and have no objection to going to a Walther - but I can't find a source of them, particularly in the A/S variant.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I think U should check out the Walther Forum site. I believe U will regret your purchase of the SW99/P99c COMPACT in a 40 cal. I love the gun - especially the fullsize. But the COMPACT in a 40 cal will be a very big handful. The gun is best in 9mm. While there will be a few people who say they like it in 40 cal, I am constantly reading comments by people who bought a compact model in 40, and now they regret it...

Take another look at the 9mm if U want the compact.


----------



## PX (May 14, 2006)

Well, 

Thanks to "Shipwreck" I've got my "allotted two".. So, lots of luck finding one for yourself!

I think I'd second SW's suggestion about the 9mm vs the 40cal. If you load your Walther P99 w/Speer Gold Dots I think you'll find those adequate to stop anything you might encounter..

I'm not sure about Grizzly's, but luckily there are no Grizzly's (known) in SouthEast Georgia, so I'm good to go! 

Just be sure and get the "AS"..

Best Wishes,

J. Pomeroy


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

I'm pretty used to .40s in compact handguns. Even so, the SW99 in 9mm *is* a well-rounded (excuse the unintentional pun) pistol. It may be academic; I'm really running out of room in my gun-safe, I'm pretty happy with what I have (including the SW99 I have) and it looks like I might have more trouble locating the P99 in any case.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

I shot a P99c in 40SW a few weeks back, and did not have a problem with recoil. I could be that I am use to 40SW pistols, I do not know, but I am thinking about picking one up in 40SW in the future.

There is nothing wrong the the P99c in 40SW.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I see tons of complaints about that caliber in that compact P99 all the time, over the years. I wouldn't want one in 40 cal personally.


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Hey! We should leave Shipwreck alone - he's breaking new ground here - recommending AGAINST a P99. I just feel honored to be present at this historic occasion. :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

kansas_plainsman said:


> Hey! We should leave Shipwreck alone - he's breaking new ground here - recommending AGAINST a P99. I just feel honored to be present at this historic occasion. :mrgreen:


Yes, it is true. But ONLY in a compact 40 cal. Get the 9mm one - it is kewl 

I'll say that after 150 rounds thru the 9mm compact, my hand hurts. Now the fullsize, I can shoot all day


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

kansas_plainsman said:


> Kind of looking for a .40 version of my SW99c 9mm DA/SA - I understand that S&W isn't selling them any more and have no objection to going to a Walther - but I can't find a source of them, particularly in the A/S variant.


I ran across this P99c in .40 the other day here: http://www.onpointsupply.com/cart.php?target=product&product_id=63925&category_id=2655

Looks like a decent price too.

I've got a SW99 in .40 and a P99c in 9MM. Recoil has never been an issue with either. Haven't fired the compact in .40 though. But I'm pretty sure it'll have less felt recoil than my regular carry gun, a Kahr P40.

So if you like .40's, and since you already have the compact 9MM and like it, I'd say go for it!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, can't say I didn't give ya the heads up beforehand then


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

The preception of recoil is all based on the individual. It is the same as the preference of brand, design or trigger system. It is all based on preference.


----------



## Martini13 (Jul 5, 2006)

James NM said:


> I ran across this P99c in .40 the other day here: http://www.onpointsupply.com/cart.php?target=product&product_id=63925&category_id=2655
> 
> Looks like a decent price too.
> 
> ...


Caution::smt1099 
I believe you are looking for a SA/DA. The one at onpointsupply is a QA.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

Martini13 said:


> Caution::smt1099
> I believe you are looking for a SA/DA. The one at onpointsupply is a QA.


The photo is incorrect, but the discription is sound:

"WAL P99C AS 40SW 3.5" BL 2-8RD

Walther P99C Semi-automatic Double Action Compact 40 S&W 3.5" Polymer Blue 8Rd 2 Mags Anti Stress Trigger Fired Case

SKU:	WAWAP90002FC"

Accourding to the catalog the product number is WAP90002, so it is a AS.


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

PX said:


> Well,
> 
> Thanks to "Shipwreck" I've got my "allotted two".. So, lots of luck finding one for yourself!
> 
> ...


From looking at the Walther web site, it looks like the P99c only comes with QA trigger. I've never really understood which is best the QA or the AS. Both seem to have distinct advantages.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

TxPhantom said:


> From looking at the Walther web site, it looks like the P99c only comes with QA trigger. I've never really understood which is best the QA or the AS. Both seem to have distinct advantages.


No, Walther USA sucks at keeping their website up to dats - the Fullsize A/S comes up and down from the site sometimes too. U CAN get the compact A/S if U want it.


----------

